# Residential Breaker Panels



## mjjg92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Have to do an economical (read cheap) service upgrade. Cant decide wether to use a Cutler Hammer "BR" series panel or a Square D Homeline panel .Any opinions out there from expierence with them?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Use Murray.. most common and panels are user friendly..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

B4T said:


> Use Murray.. most common and panels are user friendly..


Depends on where you are. Around me Murray is ONLY available in Lowes or HD. Even then supply is limited as far as panels go. 
C-H BR series is basically the same thing anyway.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Interesting, I thought Murray was phased out when Siemans took them over.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I haven't seen new murray stuff on the shelves here in 2 decades. I thought they were history. 


Br will be fine and dandy. If you want to pretend you are above and beyond everyone else in your area, install the sq-d, and don't walk in the house with your muddy boots on, WTF? That floor was just mopped yesterday......


Oh, and be sure to wear long pants, and a uniform shirt.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I started noticing Murray stuff showing up at some Lowes around here a couple years back. Not all of them stock it and if you do find it, it's in limited supply. Murray and Siemens are the same products though.


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

Im a contractor doing mostly new construction, prob 3-5 houses a month. I Strongly recommend Homeline. Knock outs are easy to punch. Cover is spring loaded so you can put the panel flush with the stud when mounting and the cover will self adjust for once the drywall is. These panels can be fully loaded with tandem breakers, so lots of room for expansion ( they make quad tandem breakers 15A/20A 1P on sides with 2P in middle 15A-50A,Surge breakers etc.

The thing my homeowners and builders love most. It comes finished/painted white!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sparky250 said:


> These panels can be fully loaded with tandem breakers, so lots of room for expansion ( they make quad tandem breakers 15A/20A 1P on sides with 2P in middle 15A-50A,Surge breakers etc.


Any panel can be fully loaded with tandems if rated for it. I have YET to see a 4080 200A panel in the states. At least for sale or on display. 





sparky250 said:


> The thing my homeowners and builders love most. It comes finished/painted white!


I have yet to see one of these in the states as well. The ONLY time I have ever seen them is in new mobile homes. And it's been a LONG time for that even. I haven't worked in a mobile in years.


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

Im in Canada so I think Square D's homeline brand here has a different look.

Ive installed many 200A panels that are 42/84CCT and 60/120CCT. Yes ofcourse they have to be rated for it and I havent seen other brands that can be fully loaded with tandems.

Here is a web link to what Homeline is here in Canada.

http://www.schneider-electric.ca/ca...ion_id=5101&p_family_id=15207&p_range_id=6030


----------



## gentac (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't understand why contractors install panels like Square D QO and CH CH. They are much more expensive and the breakers are also more expensive, some times twice as much.

A homeowner has no clue if you installed a top of the line panel or just a mid grade panel. 

So when you install one of these expensive panels, don't you feel like you could have charged the same thing and installed a less expensive panel and kept the difference? 

Will any customer know the difference between CH and BR or QO and Homeline?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

GE 32/40 powermark gold copper bus, best low budget panel available. $129.00 with DP50,DP30,10) 20 amp SPs.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

drspec said:


> I started noticing Murray stuff showing up at some Lowes around here a couple years back. Not all of them stock it and if you do find it, it's in limited supply. Murray and Siemens are the same products though.


Murray line sucks, it's a main seller out here. Many ECs love it, I personally hate them and think they are garbage.


----------



## gentac (Jan 6, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> Murray line sucks, it's a main seller out here. Many ECs love it, I personally hate them and think they are garbage.


I don't use them often, but when I have, I have never seen a problem with them.

To be honest, I have never really noticed a problem with any main stream brand that is sold today. I have just as many service calls for bad breakers in QO panels as Murray's.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Homeliness has a 30/40 MB here with five 20's for 89.00 at HD


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Homeline


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

That being said I prefer to install Siemans


----------



## gentac (Jan 6, 2013)

BurtiElectric said:


> Homeliness has a 30/40 MB here with five 20's for 89.00 at HD


I use the $52 Homeline 20/20 100A panel as a sub panel all the time. I've also used 2 or 3 of them as service panels in 2 or 3 family houses since they are SE rated.

They make an interlock for the panel as well, so I use it to make a generator transfer panel with 18 spaces for less than the 6 space panels that you find such as the Reliance and Gentran.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

gentac said:


> I use the $52 Homeline 20/20 100A panel as a sub panel all the time. I've also used 2 or 3 of them as service panels in 2 or 3 family houses since they are SE rated.
> 
> They make an interlock for the panel as well, so I use it to make a generator transfer panel with 18 spaces for less than the 6 space panels that you find such as the Reliance and Gentran.


Cool, how much is the interloc? Part#?


----------



## gentac (Jan 6, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Cool, how much is the interloc? Part#?


The $52.97 panel package is model number HOMVP5 since it comes with 5 breakers.

The actual panel is model HOM20M100C

And the interlock is model is HOMCRBGK1

This interlock is a bit harder to find at supply houses around here so I just order it online from Crescent Electric Supply.

http://www.cesco.com/b2c/product/240566

With shipping it is about $90.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice, thank you


----------



## gentac (Jan 6, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Nice, thank you


Anytime, Sabrina.


----------



## MikePEC (Jun 23, 2012)

We get better pricing on the CH CH stuff for the new home work we do.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I haven't seen new murray stuff on the shelves here in 2 decades. I thought they were history.
> 
> 
> Br will be fine and dandy. If you want to pretend you are above and beyond everyone else in your area, install the sq-d, and don't walk in the house with your muddy boots on, WTF? That floor was just mopped yesterday......
> ...


Hey ,You forgot to tell him to Shave........:laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Hey ,You forgot to tell him to Shave........:laughing:


And shine his boots


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

at least in my area square d is almost exclusively the only thing used. for everything. ive seen some seimens and GE switchgear but its all old. ive never even seen a cutler hamer in a residence before


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Use Murray.. most common and panels are user friendly..


Most common for you and that's fine but I don't think they are sold around me.


----------



## arthur (Feb 7, 2012)

Murray is still popular the New York area. You will have a hard time finding Murray in, say, the Midwest.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

When you need cheap you cannot go wrong with Murray. :whistling2:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

arthur said:


> Murray is still popular the New York area. You will have a hard time finding Murray in, say, the Midwest.


 Murray is quite common in central Indiana. Carter Lumber carries everything Murray.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Homeline!


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

CH is quite popular around here but I'm seeing more and more of the Schneider (square d) homeline panel. I like them....they are easy to work with roomy, reasonably priced and the breakers are way less than most of the other brands here.


----------

